

Managing PHP Exceptions with Google Spreadsheets - phyxx
http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/56351.aspx

======
muddylemon
Why the hell would you do that? I mean you could also write a script to post
the errors to your printer, but there's no reason to do such a thing.

